# [SOLVED] Using --auth-user-pass openvpn

## Qu4rk

Ok.  I'm trying to return to gentoo after a 3 year stint with Ubuntu.  

I'm trying to use --auth-user-pass with openvpn to read a plain text username & password.  It works flawlessly with Ubuntu.  My log file says this:

```
Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=413588 Current Parameter Settings:

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=413851   mode = 0

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=413877   persist_config = DISABLED

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=413901   persist_mode = 1

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=413926 NOTE: --mute triggered...

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=413974 206 variation(s) on previous 5 message(s) suppressed by --mute

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=414007 OpenVPN 2.1.4 i686-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [MH] [PF_INET6] built on Apr 30 2011

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=414102 Sorry, 'Auth' password cannot be read from a file

Sat Apr 30 15:48:05 2011 us=414128 Exiting

```

I've looked on the net & here is what I've come up with.  Everyone says you need to recompile using this:

```
./configure --enable-password-save
```

Well I've looked at the ebuilds & they it looks like this:

```
econf ${myconf} \

                $(use_enable passwordsave password-save) \
```

I assume this is the same thing.  But I could be wrong.  So, I need a little help getting openvpn to work.  Thanks.Last edited by Qu4rk on Mon May 09, 2011 10:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fumtu99

Try doing an "emerge -pv openvpn"; if the USE flag "passwordsave" is not set, I'd suggest setting it in /etc/make.conf, then re-emerging openvpn. What you showed from the ebuild file is the kind of construction used to set configuration parameters from USE flags, if my rather foggy understanding of how ebuild files is correct... If setting the flag globally in make.conf hoses some other package's configuration, you could also set it for just openvpn, using a line in the /etc/portage/package.use file, too.

----------

## Qu4rk

MAN!  THANKS! That hit the spot!  That was exactly what I needed to do.

----------

